# games for windows live offline account.



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 10, 2009)

Does anyone know how to create a offline account? I have ripped my hair out trying to figure it out and i cant.

thanks

tigger


----------



## MadClown (Aug 10, 2009)

fairly straight forward, i fell sorry for your hair


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## awdrifter (Dec 22, 2009)

I just installed GFWL for Win7, the create offline profile option is not there anymore. Is there a way to copy my old offline profile from XP over? Does anyone know the offline profile folder location? Thanks.


----------

